# how good are tortoises hearing?



## koopakid (May 28, 2009)

i am wondering because i play guitar, and i looked at my tortoise and every time i hit this particular note he would suck into his shell. are they sensitive towards all types of sounds? was it just that particular note? This also brings up the question, can they distinguish the sound of their owner from someone else?


----------



## Candy (May 28, 2009)

This was brought up on another post about 6 months ago and what I learned from that was that they don't hear too well. Some owners say that their tortoises hear them and some play music and the tortoise comes out and eats. It might be the vibration that the music makes, but our Cherryhead Dale doesnt' seem to hear or be bothered by the lawnmower when he's outside, but then there can be a vibration and he goes into his shell. I don't know if anyone ever knows for sure. We'll see how others answer this post. I'm sure they have their own experiences that they can share with you.


----------



## koopakid (May 28, 2009)

Candy said:


> This was brought up on another post about 6 months ago and what I learned from that was that they don't hear too well. Some owners say that their tortoises hear them and some play music and the tortoise comes out and eats. It might be the vibration that the music makes, but our Cherryhead Dale doesnt' seem to hear or be bothered by the lawnmower when he's outside, but then there can be a vibration and he goes into his shell. I don't know if anyone ever knows for sure. We'll see how others answer this post. I'm sure they have their own experiences that they can share with you.



thank you so much for your input.  
I just was scared that it would maybe damage his hearing or something. Even though im sure their major sense is either their sense of smell or touch. 
i am interested to see what other people would have to say also.


----------



## Isa (May 28, 2009)

My Hermann is really sensible to all sounds (or vibrations). If I watch the tv in the restroom and the sound is kind of loud, he will starts to walk around his enclosure and he will look stressed . When I pass the vacuum in his room, he starts to get stressed. If I talk to him, he will look at me. I do not know if it is the sound or the vibration, but he is very sensitive to something (one or the other)


----------



## koopakid (May 28, 2009)

Isa said:


> My Hermann is really sensible to all sounds (or vibrations). If I watch the tv in the restroom and the sound is kind of loud, he will starts to walk around his enclosure and he will look stressed . When I pass the vacuum in his room, he starts to get stressed. If I talk to him, he will look at me. I do not know if it is the sound or the vibration, but he is very sensitive to something (one or the other)



hmm allright. that's awsome to hear that your tortoise can recognize you. i want koopa kid to be able to also. so i want to make him as comfortable as i possibly can to allow that trust. thanx for the response, very appreciated
.


----------



## Isa (May 28, 2009)

koopakid said:


> Isa said:
> 
> 
> > My Hermann is really sensible to all sounds (or vibrations). If I watch the tv in the restroom and the sound is kind of loud, he will starts to walk around his enclosure and he will look stressed . When I pass the vacuum in his room, he starts to get stressed. If I talk to him, he will look at me. I do not know if it is the sound or the vibration, but he is very sensitive to something (one or the other)
> ...



Hermy will look at everyone who talks to him , he is very friendly (he has not always been that way, he used to be very shy). But I think he does recognize me because, often, when he sees me he goes in his food bowl right away and looks at me haha


----------



## koopakid (May 28, 2009)

Isa said:


> koopakid said:
> 
> 
> > Isa said:
> ...



how lovely . I believe my tortoise will eventually be the same way. hand feed him some of his food so that he can start to get used to me. i've only had him for a couple days now though


----------

